# Paul McVeigh TUF



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.tsk.com/news/story.php?id=708

This is the video of the full three rounds of his fight. How would you have scored it?

Paul says "This really ranks up there with some of my best work. We are the entertainment and this was entertaining especially for those who like looking at my nasal bone in fresh air."


----------

